# New Sinn 103 LE Blue



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Finally some live and real pictures I took from fratello watches who had the privilege of heading down to the store in Frankfurt and snapped these photos...










I think it looks way better here and I can only imagine in the flesh as well.. 
Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

PrinceT said:


>


the silver subdials look good.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. I think they nailed the shade of blue and cannot wait to see this watch in person!!

Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just makes the wait that much slower... :-(


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

Geof3 said:


> Just makes the wait that much slower... :-(


So much this. Got in on the preorder at watchbuys and can't freaking wait for the email saying it's shipped from Deutschland.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Looking out for you guys to get sick of them and sell them here  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

That looks awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Crap. I love it. This one is going to be a stunner. I said earlier I'd still keep the original 103 over this, now I'm not so sure |>
The blue shade also looks so much better on the T1/T2 compared to the new Pelagos.


----------



## Watch Box (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! If only these were available in UK ADs!


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

point of blue seems better than the Arktis IMO


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

I would actually swap the blue strap for maybe a brown or black alligator strap to make it pop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

PrinceT said:


> Looking out for you guys to get sick of them and sell them here


better hurry, 2 on C24 already.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the real life pictures. The day/date windows looks better than the mock up photos, the black blends in nicely. I do wonder if the hour and minute hand will wash out with the sub dials (white hands, silver dials), maybe a black outline on them would work better (but might make the dial too busy). That said, I am really looking forward top getting mine.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks awesome. The blue is much deeper than the renders made it look, which is a good thing.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Salvo said:


> point of blue seems better than the Arktis IMO


I've got to agree...this blue is awesome.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sinn killing it with the new dial colors lately


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine will be arriving tomorrow. I'll try to take some good photos.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

CGSshorty said:


> Mine will be arriving tomorrow. I'll try to take some good photos.


Wow thats quick!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

ads75 said:


> Wow thats quick!


This will be the first to be delivered in North America.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

CGSshorty said:


> This will be the first to be delivered in North America.


Looking forward to seeing it here buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

CGSshorty said:


> This will be the first to be delivered in North America.


Wow, did you get yours through Watchbuys? That's pretty quick!


----------



## Mak999 (Jul 22, 2014)

I sent email to Sinn on monday and they still had one for me. Heard today, that day window is only in German and in special editions they don't accept any requests. They wouldn't do it in Finnish language anyway, so no problem : )


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

In the official pics the day is in English...


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Geof3 said:


> Wow, did you get yours through Watchbuys? That's pretty quick!


Yes. There will be a few more shipping this week.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Salvo said:


> In the official pics the day is in english...


I asked watchbuys (US distributor) if it was possible to get a German daywheel, they said no, only English (at least in the US). Daywheel language may be region specific.


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

Impatient to see your pictures, mine will be delivered in mid October only


----------



## Mak999 (Jul 22, 2014)

I think that in official pictures in the webpage there is MON = monday or montag, so it could refer to both languages.

I asked about the language from Sinn and this is the answer I got:

Thank you for your email.
No, this special edition is not available with English day - and as a special edition we don't accept any special requests - I am very sorry.



Salvo said:


> In the official pics the day is in English...


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Here it is. #11/500.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

Great blue
Enjoy!


----------



## ejr (Feb 7, 2012)

Gorgeous watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

Please take a photo under the sunlight and on your wrist
I'm so excited


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Just to clear up some confusion, all of the LE watches have German day wheels.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Salvo said:


> Please take a photo under the sunlight and on your wrist
> I'm so excited


Sorry, no sunlight here right now. Apparently it is monsoon season in south Florida.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Damn... I'm going to be checking my email every thirty seconds to see when mine is coming. That thing is SWEET!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

CGSshorty said:


> Here it is. #11/500.
> 
> View attachment 5216610


Congrats man, that's so cool. #11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

CGSshorty said:


> Sorry, no sunlight here right now. Apparently it is monsoon season in south Florida.
> View attachment 5217074
> 
> View attachment 5217090


Drools....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

CGSshorty said:


> Just to clear up some confusion, all of the LE watches have German day wheels.


To me, that's good news. I wanted the German day wheel. Maybe when Watchbuys got my email asking about it, they weren't sure themselves, or they knew there weren't any day wheel options.

The watch looks great, I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> Just to clear up some confusion, all of the LE watches have German day wheels.


That's Ok for me, in couple with "Automatik"
Your opinion about the thickness/wearability?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Salvo said:


> That's Ok for me, in couple with "Automatik"
> Your opinion about the thickness/wearability?


I have big wrists and wear a Planet Ocean XL daily, so this watch is on the small side for me. I think the thickness gives it nice wrist presence.


----------



## blacktalon (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pics -- the watch really looks great. Now I'll be counting the days until I hear about mine!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Tried enquiring one on Chrono 24 but sadly they don't ship to where I am from... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mak999 (Jul 22, 2014)

WOW, what a great looking watch. I have to wait until October..


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

Simply Gorgeous! I talked to a watchbuys rep online today and he couldn't give me a specific time frame in which I could expect mine. After seeing these pics today, it really sucks waiting!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

On the waiting list now with an AD from germany! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I ordered mine when watchbuys said they had access to more. I assume that means I'll be way down the list when it comes to when I can expect getting it.

Since I have an unhealthy infatuation with the #41 I wish I could get one with 41 in it...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

And, yes, congrats! That seemed to be a very quick arrival!


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

CGSshorty said:


> Sorry, no sunlight here right now. Apparently it is monsoon season in south Florida.
> View attachment 5217074
> 
> View attachment 5217090


Hotness. Love the Blue against the creamy Sub Dials.

Side note: New Pelagos should have been THIS blue.

Deposit in, wait begins.....

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

agreed- the blue strap is a little overkill.



PrinceT said:


> I would actually swap the blue strap for maybe a brown or black alligator strap to make it pop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I initially thought that, but seeing it in the flesh? I think that blue strap looks great! Would like to see it matched with the Nato. Even though I'm not a huge fan of Natos generally.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

The blue strap actually works great. My initial feeling was to swap it out, but I've decided to wear it this way for a while.


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

Would love to see it on the NATO if you do decide to swap it out.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm waiting for the first one to pop up on the sales forum.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yeah I'd love to see it on the NATO when you go change over


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

I'd love to see it on a light brown/Biege leather with Cream Stitching, make those subdials POP. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

for me the best combo is on 2 pieces grey zulu strap or matt black leather strap


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

#025 arrived today...the dial is very nice..










Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

Awesome!
When did you order yours?


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

martin_blank said:


> #025 arrived today...the dial is very nice..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at that Sunburst on the dial. Looks awesome. Enjoy!

Cheer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

bigdhornfan said:


> Awesome!
> When did you order yours?


I ordered 8/20...got the email it was ready to ship this past Wednesday.

Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

martin_blank said:


> I ordered 8/20...got the email it was ready to ship this past Wednesday.
> 
> Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


Ordered mine on 8/27. Hope mine is shipped that fast!


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

martin_blank said:


> I ordered 8/20...got the email it was ready to ship this past Wednesday.
> [/url]


I also ordered on 8/20 the day it was announced, and haven't heard anything yet. But I figure a lot of people ordered that day, so I may be down on the list (ordered around 10:30 am EST), before I got the email announcing the watch.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ordered mine first thing on 8/20. Gotta be in the mix soon! Hopefully! These pics are just killing me!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

I ordered mine on 8/20th as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Mine order was from the 're-up' that Watchbuys got from Sinn on 8/31. I would have preferred to go straight through Sinn, but WatchBuys it is.

I liked how it looked and have been eyeing a Sinn 103 variant for some time now and seeing the the live pictures sealed the deal. Watch lust meter spiked to an 11/10.

Seems like it will be later in the year before I get my 'hands-on' experience.

Must maintain zen like patience.....

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Same here. I'm assuming I won't get it until January so I'm not even getting anxious over it. 



Farlius said:


> Mine order was from the 're-up' that Watchbuys got from Sinn on 8/31. I would have preferred to go straight through Sinn, but WatchBuys it is.
> 
> I liked how it looked and have been eyeing a Sinn 103 variant for some time now and seeing the the live pictures sealed the deal. Watch lust meter spiked to an 11/10.
> 
> ...


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

The included Zulu strap was terrible for me. It's too short and bulky. This strap by Micah at Vintager Straps works better for me.


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> The included Zulu strap was terrible for me. It's too short and bulky. This strap by Micah at Vintager Straps works better for me.


Looks good but I think that black strap is better with blue dial


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Salvo said:


> Looks good but I think that black strap is better with blue dial


I hate black straps with blue dials.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

That's nice man - maybe even a really dark chocolate brown or burgundy would be cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Brown and blue are a great combo

Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I love it on the Brown. Thanks for posting. I have a very dark brown strap I'll try on when it arrives plus the regular sinn black leather from the 103. I hope my bracelet fits it as well!!



CGSshorty said:


> The included Zulu strap was terrible for me. It's too short and bulky. This strap by Micah at Vintager Straps works better for me.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5262258&d=1441563689"]
> 
> ...


----------



## ejr (Feb 7, 2012)

CGSshorty said:


> The included Zulu strap was terrible for me. It's too short and bulky. This strap by Micah at Vintager Straps works better for me.
> 
> View attachment 5262258
> 
> View attachment 5262266


Great combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Too busy for me. I like a cleaner look without all the little subdials cluttering things up.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Saw the black one for sale here on the forum and now I'm on the fence.. 2 previous owners but condition is good and with box, papers for a close to 1600USD. 
This is the exact same model as the LE but in black with reverse panda dial. Any opinions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

In the meantime I'm waiting for mine


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

CGSshorty said:


> This strap by Micah at Vintager Straps works better for me.
> View attachment 5262266


nice strap: i have not seen micah's name mentioned for awhile: he did a bunch of panny straps for me back in the day. I see he's having a 10th anni sale, good for him.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> Too busy for me. I like a cleaner look without all the little subdials cluttering things up.


Um, it's a chronograph?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

PrinceT: the black panda dial is my favorite watch, by far.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

We both gained with this purchase, G!


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

I usually highly prefer black straps with blue dials as blue/blue is too blue for me... but others might have a different opinion


----------



## Donsteffen (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi from Germany! I bought the new Sinn 103 A Sa B a few weeks ago, now it was delivered. I took some pics and showed them already in a german forum, now I realized that here are much more users here who already got this beautiful watch. So I decided to register an account and show you the pics. Hope you like it!


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome Donsteffen and thank you for detailed pics!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful pics man... Drools 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejr (Feb 7, 2012)

The more I see it, I like it even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktalon (Aug 10, 2015)

Great pics of a beautiful watch. Makes the wait even harder!


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

^^^^^
So much harder!!!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

Just rub it in.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

bigdhornfan said:


> Just rub it in.


No doubt...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

brown strap just brings out the dial much more. nicely done.



CGSshorty said:


> View attachment 5334138


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

41Mets said:


> brown strap just brings out the dial much more. nicely done.


Thank you. This strap works much better than the first one I tried.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

What strap is it? I'd like to get one before the watch even arrives.  
I already ordered two natos to try.



CGSshorty said:


> Thank you. This strap works much better than the first one I tried.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

41Mets said:


> What strap is it? I'd like to get one before the watch even arrives.
> I already ordered two natos to try.


It's a custom strap made by Micah at Vintager Straps. The leather is called Grizzly.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

awesome. I'll check out Micah's straps. I've looked at some other custom ones but it's so hard to tell without the strap next to the watch.



CGSshorty said:


> It's a custom strap made by Micah at Vintager Straps. The leather is called Grizzly.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Donsteffen said:


> Hi from Germany! I bought the new Sinn 103 A Sa B a few weeks ago, now it was delivered. I took some pics and showed them already in a german forum, now I realized that here are much more users here who already got this beautiful watch. So I decided to register an account and show you the pics. Hope you like it!
> 
> View attachment 5327746
> 
> ...


Sick. Theres even radial detail on the cream subdials. Love it. Makes me want it even more. Fantastic macros.

Great pictorial, cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteo (Feb 11, 2011)

I too am anxiously awaiting arrival of mine. The photos here are great, and they help me feel better about the white hands against the cream dials. Legibility looks decent enough. I can't imagine that I'm going to like either strap option though. We'll see.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Finally, worth the wait


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

Anyone else get theirs yet? I sure am getting tired of waiting for the email from watchbuys. Hurry up and take the rest of my money!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I like this even better the second time. The greyish color works well


CGSshorty said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5377194&d=1442435684"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peteo (Feb 11, 2011)

So can anyone who has theirs already comment on legibility? I'm curious, particularly about the hands on top of the subdials. Thanks.


----------



## MarcG (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm starting to get cold feet on this one. 

I'm not a huge fan of dates on automatic watches as I rotate watches a lot it means a lot of setting. I have to get over it because most watches have a date. but the day wheel being only available in German is adding to that nagging feeling.

A pity as it's such a lovely looking watch.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

MarcG said:


> I'm starting to get cold feet on this one.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of dates on automatic watches as I rotate watches a lot it means a lot of setting. I have to get over it because most watches have a date. but the day wheel being only available in German is adding to that nagging feeling.
> 
> A pity as it's such a lovely looking watch.


Easy way around that... get a winder. The German day wheel is a bonus to me. Just adds to the cool factor. To each his own though. I bet money, knowing how Sinn is, you could prob send one in and have them put in an English date wheel.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I definitely like the fact that it has the German wheel. My other 103 had English and it'll be a nice difference.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

41Mets said:


> I definitely like the fact that it has the German wheel. My other 103 had English and it'll be a nice difference.


Well, I can't speak for this new watch, but my 104 has both German and English on the day wheel and can be set to either. I just assumed it was the same with this new Sinn. And I too would prefer no day or date at all--hard to read on most watches and just another thing that can have mechanical problems.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I just handled this at the Watchbuys roadshow and it is awesome. The legibility is good and the thickness is about the same as my 103 acrylic. But in the acrylic a large part is taken up by the high domed crystal so the case of this one takes up that thickness. I liked the blue color, I just don't like the sunburst purple hue when the dial is seen in the sun. Also happy that the bezel is bidirectional. Pics later.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

blowfish89 said:


> I just handled this at the Watchbuys roadshow and it is awesome.


cool, you made it to the show, how was it?


----------



## JDB123 (Jun 28, 2015)

tekong said:


> Finally, worth the wait


Congrats! Stunning piece.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

I will stay away only because of the silver subdials and the countdown bezel. If the watch had an all-blue dial or black subdials and a count-up bezel I'd have gone for the very first piece.... hope they'll follow suit. Till that time I plan to keep my Arktis. Or save up a bit and buy a pre-loved IWC AT blue dial 376710/11... count-up bezel, all-blue dial with replaceable day-date discs  (scan stolen from the internet...)


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Robertus said:


> I will stay away only because of the silver subdials and the countdown bezel. If the watch had an all-blue dial or black subdials and a count-up bezel I'd have gone for the very first piece.... hope they'll follow suit.


What's the point of a count-up bezel when the chronograph can perform that function? Seems redundant to me; but a count-down bezel adds a useful function.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Pictures of the blue from the roadshow please!! Purple hue? Bring it on! Go 'Cats!! ;-)


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Purple? No purple on mine.


----------



## PierreD (Apr 21, 2015)

Just ordered mine and paid a deposit. Sinn have allocated only 10 pieces to Australia and I'm told by the AD that now 9/10 have sold. So can't wait to get it.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

David Woo said:


> cool, you made it to the show, how was it?


Thanks David. I am out of town for the weekend and will post several pics in a new thread when I come back.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

dhtjr said:


> What's the point of a count-up bezel when the chronograph can perform that function? Seems redundant to me; but a count-down bezel adds a useful function.


Hello Dhtjr,
I simply much prefer using a count-up bezel to a countdown one and that I do very often (a few times a day) and that independently from the chronograph function (allowing kinda two parallel timing events). Count-up bezel is a frequent practice on many diver's or pilot's chronographs (e. g. on various IWC Aquatimer Chrono, Breitling Chrono Superocean Tutima NATO, Fortis Diver Chrono and others, and even Sinn with the Arktis, 103 St Plexy and 140/142 series). Of course others may prefer countdown bezels.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Robertus said:


> Hello Dhtjr,
> I simply much prefer using a count-up bezel to a countdown one and that I do very often (a few times a day) and that independently from the chronograph function (allowing kinda two parallel timing events). Count-up bezel is a frequent practice on many diver's or pilot's chronographs (e. g. on various IWC Aquatimer Chrono, Breitling Chrono Superocean Tutima NATO, Fortis Diver Chrono and others, and even Sinn with the Arktis, 103 St Plexy and 140/142 series). Of course others may prefer countdown bezels.


I see your point and it makes sense. In any event, I suppose either type of bezel could technically be used to count up or down.


----------



## whiskey golf (May 25, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I just handled this at the Watchbuys roadshow and it is awesome. The legibility is good and the thickness is about the same as my 103 acrylic. But in the acrylic a large part is taken up by the high domed crystal so the case of this one takes up that thickness. I liked the blue color, I just don't like the sunburst purple hue when the dial is seen in the sun. Also happy that the bezel is bidirectional. Pics later.


I got to check this out at the roadshow as well. They had a great selection of watches including this particular piece.


----------



## glennwatson (Apr 10, 2015)

PrinceT said:


> Finally some live and real pictures I took from fratello watches who had the privilege of heading down to the store in Frankfurt and snapped these photos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously nice watch - saw it on the net last week and added it to my list of watches I'd like to get one day. If you don't mind me asking what is the actual size and what did you pay for this beauty?


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

glennwatson said:


> seriously nice watch - saw it on the net last week and added it to my list of watches I'd like to get one day. If you don't mind me asking what is the actual size and what did you pay for this beauty?


Its a limited edition. Watchbuys is selling them in the US for $2230. Get on the pre-buy/deposit list, or you will have to wait and hope for a used one to pop up eventually. Size and price on the Watchbuys website.

Sinn 103 A Sa B Limited Edition


----------



## Sterlingwatch (Apr 15, 2010)

I put mine on the bracelet from another 103 I have. I will get a pic through shortly, just having a few issues uploading it at the moment. Trust me though, it looks great.

Cheers.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yes! I think the 103 is best on the bracelet, though having a leather that looks good is a great alternative! Can't wait to see it.



Sterlingwatch said:


> I put mine on the bracelet from another 103 I have. I will get a pic through shortly, just having a few issues uploading it at the moment. Trust me though, it looks great.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Sterlingwatch (Apr 15, 2010)

Here it is.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sterlingwatch said:


> Here it is.


This looks dope man. Looks very palatable for daily use

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Just order the 103 braclet


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

This strap does not get enough love.

Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

That's the best looking picture I've seen with the blue strap. 



martin_blank said:


> This strap does not get enough love.
> 
> Check out my watch videos! Https://www.youtube.com/user/martinblank024


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

tekong said:


>


This shade of blue on the dial when in the sun turned me off the watch. Same thing as the new Oris Aquis gradient blue dial.


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

I am getting so tired of waiting for mine to come in. The reps at WatchBuys aren't helpful at all either. They can't (or won't) give any detailed information on when it might come in. All they have told me is that I am in the middle of the list of orders. Ugh. Just hurry up and take my money.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

bigdhornfan said:


> I am getting so tired of waiting for mine to come in. The reps at WatchBuys aren't helpful at all either. They can't (or won't) give any detailed information on when it might come in. All they have told me is that I am in the middle of the list of orders. Ugh. Just hurry up and take my money.


They don't have any information to give you. Your watch probably hasn't been built yet. Would you be happier if they lied to you?


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

bigdhornfan said:


> I am getting so tired of waiting for mine to come in. The reps at WatchBuys aren't helpful at all either. They can't (or won't) give any detailed information on when it might come in. All they have told me is that I am in the middle of the list of orders. Ugh. Just hurry up and take my money.


u

They have no idea what Sinn is doing with regard to making them. They told me, sometimes they get three, maybe they get ten... They don't know. When ordered it stated specifically that it would be anywhere from mid-sept till the end of the year. So...

I'm on baited breath for mine too, and I'm way early in the rotation... So hopefully soon! Patience, young Padawan, patience.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Luv this watch!
But personally find the Sinn metal bracelet quite Ugly..
The blue leather strap is a much Better match.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Just got an email from Watchbuys, Sinn is running two months behind on getting these out. Last ones are expected to ship Feb. 2016. 

Pretty disappointing.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Double post. Sorry. Please delete


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yup. And I was the second round of orders and I had been assuming I'd get mine end of December so now I assume I'm a February one. It is disappointing. I had no expectations of receiving it soon, but that's really a long wait. And I got the email and thought, 'maybe I'm getting it soon!'


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Yep, me too. At least I was in the first 12 hours or so... so, we'll see. It is not unusual on LE models for things like this to happen. Especially when the watches sell out so fast, and production had not started. Probably some sort of supply issue. On the other hand, when Sinn quoted my UX service time they came in three weeks ahead of time. So, this just may be a CYA from Sinn, just in case.

I do think they should open up discussion of people backing out though. I don't know. Tough call.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

ads75 said:


> Just got an email from Watchbuys, Sinn is running two months behind on getting these out. Last ones are expected to ship Feb. 2016.
> 
> Pretty disappointing.


Be thankful you are not on the MKII Key West GMT list.. over 3 years and counting. Those guys have the patience of Jobe.

The 103 is stunning, a little large for my wrist / taste but from a distance I'm envious. The dial is absolutely stunning.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

fastfras said:


> The 103 is stunning, a little large for my wrist / taste but from a distance I'm envious. The dial is absolutely stunning.


No no its not, its smaller than your Black Bay - get one !


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> No no its not, its smaller than your Black Bay - get one !


Hay BF, sold the BB, almost the entire collection is 40mm under. You think it's smaller? Thought it was 41mm?

What the hey, in for a penny, in for a pound... might as well get in line like the rest of you.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Yup. And I was the second round of orders and I had been assuming I'd get mine end of December so now I assume I'm a February one. It is disappointing. I had no expectations of receiving it soon, but that's really a long wait. And I got the email and thought, 'maybe I'm getting it soon!'


Ordered mine on 8/27. Really hope it's not delayed another 2 months. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I think that's when I ordered mine.



bigdhornfan said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. And I was the second round of orders and I had been assuming I'd get mine end of December so now I assume I'm a February one. It is disappointing. I had no expectations of receiving it soon, but that's really a long wait. And I got the email and thought, 'maybe I'm getting it soon!'
> ...


----------



## caferacer (Feb 12, 2006)

#183 just landed in San Francisco. The original straps were set aside unworn, and I'm currently wearing on a gold-brown Hirsch Liberty with a deployant and it's just about a perfect setup. Casual, rugged, very classy looking... I have a few gray and blue alternative straps I'll snap pics of.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Pictures...particularly on the Hirsch!!



caferacer said:


> #183 just landed in San Francisco. The original straps were set aside unworn, and I'm currently wearing on a gold-brown Hirsch Liberty with a deployant and it's just about a perfect setup. Casual, rugged, very classy looking... I have a few gray and blue alternative straps I'll snap pics of.


----------



## Mak999 (Jul 22, 2014)

First Sinn arrived today..


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

Mak999 said:


> First Sinn arrived today..
> 
> View attachment 6108018


So good looking. What number did you get? What date did you order on WB? Just trying to get a feel on when mine might be coming.


----------



## Mak999 (Jul 22, 2014)

bigdhornfan said:


> So good looking. What number did you get? What date did you order on WB? Just trying to get a feel on when mine might be coming.


I ordered the watch august 31st, direct from Sinn headquarters. They had only one piece left and it was for me ;-)


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

WooHoo!!! Got the call, mine is one the way!!! Pics soon!


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Geof3 said:


> WooHoo!!! Got the call, mine is one the way!!! Pics soon!


I also got an email form Watchbuys today for final payment. Hoping for next week!


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Geof3 said:


> WooHoo!!! Got the call, mine is one the way!!! Pics soon!


Double post


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

Damnit. Now I'm getting all excited again! It's gotta be soon now. Talked to WB last week and the rep I talked to said he didn't have the list in front of him but said I was near the top. Hope I get the call soon.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Geof3 said:


> WooHoo!!! Got the call, mine is one the way!!! Pics soon!


When did you order and what number were you? Did you order the first day or when it reopened?


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

41Mets said:


> When did you order and what number were you? Did you order the first day or when it reopened?


Don't know my number, I ordered in the first 12-16hrs...


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Geof3 said:


> Don't know my number, I ordered in the first 12-16hrs...


Don't know if this helps, but I got the email for final payment yesterday, and I think I ordered around 10am Eastern the day it opened.


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

I ordered mine on 8/27 which was before it was back on the website the 2nd time. It was a couple of days later that they had it back available. 
Just hope it comes before Christmas.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Mine's never coming :scream:


bigdhornfan said:


> I ordered mine on 8/27 which was before it was back on the website the 2nd time. It was a couple of days later that they had it back available.
> Just hope it comes before Christmas.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

41Mets said:


> Mine's never coming :scream:


When did you order? Just found out mine is here (CONUS) and ships today. Get it Friday! Sweet!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Geof3 said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's never coming :scream:
> ...


First day of the 'second round.' Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

AAND... Here we go. I don't usually do a full unbox, but what the heck! Number 224-500. Put it on the steel bracelet, looks great. One thing, it is a pretty thick sucker, but not too bad overall! Absolutely stunning! Pics, down and dirty. Iphones just aren't the best for stuff like this!...


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Geof3 said:


> AAND... Here we go. I don't usually do a full unbox, but what the heck! Number 224-500. Put it on the steel bracelet, looks great. One thing, it is a pretty thick sucker, but not too bad overall! Absolutely stunning! Pics, down and dirty. Iphones just aren't the best for stuff like this!...


#225 Checking in also. Just picked up from FedEx. Gotta admit, I was worried about the thickness, its not bad at all, but I'm used to U1/UX which are thinner but larger dials.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I guess it'll be cool to have #500/500 :tired_face:


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm with you 41.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Having now lived with it a couple of days I can say the thickness is a non-issue. The other thing though, and this is for those still waiting, it is amazingly beautiful. The crystal literally disappears, the blue dial has variations depending on light, it is one of the best looking watches I have ever owned. Not a single picture, professional or otherwise, does this watch justice... Period. Glad I bought it...


----------



## BalanceSheet (Nov 28, 2015)

Geof3 said:


> Having now lived with it a couple of days I can say the thickness is a non-issue. The other thing though, and this is for those still waiting, it is amazingly beautiful. The crystal literally disappears, the blue dial has variations depending on light, it is one of the best looking watches I have ever owned. Not a single picture, professional or otherwise, does this watch justice... Period. Glad I bought it...


Hi Geof3, could you kindly advise are the 3 subdials white or cream color? Thanks much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

P


BalanceSheet said:


> Hi Geof3, could you kindly advise are the 3 subdials white or cream color? Thanks much!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither. They are a silver/light titanium color. Sunburst finish. Very nice contrast with the blue.


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

Geof3 said:


> Having now lived with it a couple of days I can say the thickness is a non-issue. The other thing though, and this is for those still waiting, it is amazingly beautiful. The crystal literally disappears, the blue dial has variations depending on light, it is one of the best looking watches I have ever owned. Not a single picture, professional or otherwise, does this watch justice... Period. Glad I bought it...


Can you do a shot of it on the bracelet? I am on the fence about getting a bracelet for mine when I get the word from WB. TIA.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

bigdhornfan said:


> Can you do a shot of it on the bracelet? I am on the fence about getting a bracelet for mine when I get the word from WB. TIA.


Looks like tekong best me to it! Which is good as I just put it on a Chronissimo! Looks great like that too. I don't want to beat up my bracelet at work, so I put it on leather. It will be interesting to see which way I keep it the most!


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

bigdhornfan said:


> Can you do a shot of it on the bracelet? I am on the fence about getting a bracelet for mine when I get the word from WB. TIA.


You could always order the bracelet later, it is a normal 103 bracelet from what WB told me. I ended up ordering it also, my initial reaction was that it was flashy (very polished). I have my 103 on a Hadley Roma now.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

#25/500 is on Sale Corner. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I would have bought it if watchbuys refunded my deposit but, alas, I will have to wait.



ten13th said:


> #25/500 is on Sale Corner.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

41Mets said:


> I would have bought it if watchbuys refunded my deposit but, alas, I will have to wait.


Did you ask them to refund your deposit?

Another week is almost passed and still no word on when we will get our watches. ☹


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

No refunds on deposits. You lose the $500 if you cancel the order. They sent me the language as written when I paid the deposit. I'll just have to wait.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

NOW I'm getting antsy
:ant::ant::ant::ant::ant::ant:


----------



## fkfs9 (Apr 8, 2010)

awesome piece.. wear this in good health guys!


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

41Mets said:


> NOW I'm getting antsy
> :ant::ant::ant::ant::ant::ant:


you get word yet? talked to watchbuys today and looks like they won't be getting anymore shipments until January.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

No I didn't get any word. I had emailed them a few weeks ago to ask about getting my deposit refunded (someone was selling theirs on the forum) and they said no. And when they said that they said they still anticipated that I would get mine before the start of the new year even with the delay, but obviously they really don't know anything for sure. I don't want to keep expecting the email and be disappointed so I'm trying not to think about it too much!!

:grinning:


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Geof3;20332890... I bet money said:


> Sinn won't modify the design of any of their LE watches. But you could order an English day wheel and have your watch shop make the replacement. Better wait til your warranty's up though since that will void it.
> 
> So surely all the nail biter's have received their watches. Any more comments from owners?


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Horatio said:


> Sinn won't modify the design of any of their LE watches. But you could order an English day wheel and have your watch shop make the replacement. Better wait til your warranty's up though since that will void it.
> 
> So surely all the nail biter's have received their watches. Any more comments from owners?


Watchbuys has a few in stock, they don't say how many. Of the folks here that have them, there has been nothing but high praise. It truly is one of the best looking watches I've seen. The dial is stunning.


----------



## aslan (Sep 12, 2010)

looks good on bracelet but i prefer the blue leather strap .


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Surprised at that considering how these were being grabbed up upon release. Watchbuys says they have their last batch on order with about a couple left unspoken for.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

PrinceT said:


> Looking out for you guys to get sick of them and sell them here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thought as well, and my pass on just arrived this morning. Had it out in the morning sun for a few shots:


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Horatio said:


> My thought as well, and my pass on just arrived this morning. Had it out in the morning sun for a few shots:
> 
> View attachment 7857570
> View attachment 7857578
> ...


I was thinking of getting that one - it was a good price and sold very quickly. Enjoy it !


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, I spotted this one quickly and was told there were 25 other offers within hours. A bit surprising since Watchbuys still has a couple new ones coming across the pond. Coming with a few extras helped, including this nicely matched Dangerous9 strap. I'll be parting with that though to help pay for the new Sinn bracelet this'll be sporting. 

I wasn't certain how this blue dial would be in the flesh, especially in the sun, but it's a sweet dial.

UPDATE: The strap has been sold and it's now wearing the bracelet.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Horatio said:


> PrinceT said:
> 
> 
> > Looking out for you guys to get sick of them and sell them here
> ...


That second to last photo? Holy schmoly!! Now I want to get a lighter tan strap for mine!

I definitely like this one more on straps than th bracelet. Brings out the dial color more!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Horatio said:


> Yes, I spotted this one quickly and was told there were 25 other offers within hours. A bit surprising since Watchbuys still has a couple new ones coming across the pond. Coming with a few extras helped, including this nicely matched Dangerous9 strap. I'll be parting with that though to help pay for the new Sinn bracelet this'll be sporting.
> 
> I wasn't certain how this blue dial would be in the flesh, especially in the sun, but it's a sweet dial.


Let me know about the dangerous 9 strap. I love but.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

41Mets said:


> That second to last photo? Holy schmoly!! Now I want to get a lighter tan strap for mine!
> 
> I definitely like this one more on straps than th bracelet. Brings out the dial color more!


Haha, that sunburst nature of the dial was the reason I did not buy this watch in the first place when I checked it out in real life - just like matte dials more  Different strokes for different folks. Its a gorgeous watch no doubt.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

41Mets said:


> That second to last photo? Holy schmoly!! Now I want to get a lighter tan strap for mine!
> 
> I definitely like this one more on straps than th bracelet. Brings out the dial color more!


Nothing to do with the watch - I'm an *artiste*! Yeah, pretty much just point and shoot. The watch is a real looker. So much I like about it, one detail is how the mirror polished rehaute reflects the timing (1/4 seconds) marks around the dial perimeter. I'd actually have preferred the watch to be entirely brushed elsewhere though. It could pass easily as a dress watch, even with the contrasting registers.


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Horatio,

When you are ready to part with the strap... Let me know, unless 41 snatches it first.

Regarding the surplus of a few pieces... My guess is, some got impatient with the delay and pulled their deposits. Their loss your gain. Well worth the wait, even though I got mine as expected.

Ha! I just noticed you have 223! I have 224! Cool!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Good call geof. That nust be what it is. I almost did when there was a preowned piece for sale a month before mine ended up coming in.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Geof3 said:


> Horatio,
> 
> When you are ready to part with the strap... Let me know, unless 41 snatches it first.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was actually listed as being #233, and while enroute to me another showed up for sale with that same number! That began a flurry of emails. But the photo did show 223 and that's what it is, just listed wrongly.

I'll let you know about the strap.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Horatio said:


> Yes, it was actually listed as being #233, and while enroute to me another showed up for sale with that same number! That began a flurry of emails. But the photo did show 223 and that's what it is, just listed wrongly.
> 
> I'll let you know about the strap.


I was the lucky buyer of #233. It arrived Friday and it is absolutely gorgeous. Your photos of yours out in the sun really show off how gorgeous the watch is in the bright light. I've got a few pieces with blue dials of all different shades and this has quickly become my favorite.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Love love


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice. I've got a few other blued dialed timekeepers as well but none tops this one.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Semper Jeep said:


> Horatio said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it was actually listed as being #233, and while enroute to me another showed up for sale with that same number! That began a flurry of emails. But the photo did show 223 and that's what it is, just listed wrongly.
> ...


Share those other blue dialed watches!!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Share those other blue dialed watches!!







































Just noticed. All my blue dial are German.


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

They really nailed that shade of Blue, hope I find one in the used market


----------



## Dangerous9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Horatio said:


> Yes, I spotted this one quickly and was told there were 25 other offers within hours. A bit surprising since Watchbuys still has a couple new ones coming across the pond. Coming with a few extras helped, including this nicely matched Dangerous9 strap. I'll be parting with that though to help pay for the new Sinn bracelet this'll be sporting.
> 
> I wasn't certain how this blue dial would be in the flesh, especially in the sun, but it's a sweet dial.
> 
> UPDATE: The strap has been sold and it's now wearing the bracelet.


Horatio, I'm John from Dangerous9straps, I was wondering if you mind too much if I use some of these photos on a new blog post I'm working on featuring this watch?


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

ten13th said:


> Just noticed. All my blue dial are German.


What strap is that on the 103? That's gorgeous.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Share those other blue dialed watches!!


Plenty of blue dials to entertain you. All mine are in this thread:

https://omegaforums.net/threads/blue-dial-watches-do-share.36225/


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm freaking out. I just had an incident. I literally clapped my hands together and the spring bar popped out of my watch and it flew onto the concrete floor. My brand new, perfect looking watch. I almost had a heart attack. I was teaching a music class. I can't begin to imagine how the spring bar, the sinn ones that came with the watch, came out of the lug. Needless to say it is no longer perfect. I have insurance on my watch but I don't know what it covers. I'm finding that out now. The bezel between the 40 and 35 is beat up (on the stainless not the insert), and the inner stainless ring around 10:00 is scuffed. I'm sure I'll find more as I look it over. To be honest, I have no idea how it isn't worse, but any scratch or scuff is bad enough and I have no idea. 

I sounds like this incident would be covered under insurance. The question is...what do I do? Do I ship it back to Sinn and have them check it out or see if they can polish out the issues or replace the bezel? Do I take it to a local watchmaker and have them see if there was damage to the movement? I think the insurance company will take a local watch expert's opinion in terms of repair or replacement of the watch. I did e-mail watchbuys to see if there was a 103 blue available given the issue. And I know there are some that are coming up on the preowned market. 

How did the spring bar come out?!!!!!


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow that's depressing. Hard to imagine how you maintained composure in front of your class. Obviously these things happen but are unusual. I saw one pop apart as my watch specialist was working on it. If that happened to me I'd probably stick to NATO straps afterward since the watch won't come off if a spring bar pops.

I have no info on the insurance side that will help but I may have some help with a fix of the steel. Can you PM me a photo? So the crystal wasn't damaged? That was lucky. These 103's have pretty good shock resistance but you're wise to have it checked at least for timing since it fell on concrete. You teach on concrete?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Horatio said:


> Wow that's depressing. Hard to imagine how you maintained composure in front of your class. Obviously these things happen but are unusual. I saw one pop apart as my watch specialist was working on it. If that happened to me I'd probably stick to NATO straps afterward since the watch won't come off if a spring bar pops.
> 
> I have no info on the insurance side that will help but I may have some help with a fix of the steel. Can you PM me a photo? So the crystal wasn't damaged? That was lucky. These 103's have pretty good shock resistance but you're wise to have it checked at least for timing since it fell on concrete. You teach on concrete?


Thanks! Is it horrible? No. Is it not new anymore? Yes. Insurance will cover repair or replacement... If needed. If parts arent available, like a bezek replacement, maybe it would be replaced. Time is of the essence. Watchbuys has two left.

I'll show you a picture of the inner bezel part that looks like someone took a hammer to it. It could have been much worse. But it's still not what it was. :-(


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

Damn. Sorry to see that 41! Hope you can get it looking new again or get a replacement!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I think the biggest issue that I have is that I basically have a day or two to be able to replace this with a new watch. It might be that repairs would be minimal to this and as any cosmetic damage could be fixed but that might also not be the case. And if that isn't the case then I'd be out of luck because the watches will be completely gone in a day or two. 

I'm hoping to let my insurance company know this and see if there's the possibility that they might spring for replacement given the scenario, but that's unlikely.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Send it to RGM.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I will if it needs a repair. If I can get a local watchmaker to look at it and see if it's in need of a lot of work or replacement I may still have time to grab one left from Watchbuys


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I cape codded the bezel. One part slightly better the other the same. Biggest question is not knowing what's going on on the inside. And it's looks a little beaten up in places. Boo...

On the positive, Watchbuys is setting one aside for a few days to see what happens with my insurance company so shout out to them! If I can't get the watch looked at before then it won't matter, but it was a very kind gesture on their behalf.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Good Luck to you. I can't even imagine how I'd feel if that happened to me.

If you do have to get a new one, at least you'll have a killer beater to wear into class.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jwillee said:


> Good Luck to you. I can't even imagine how I'd feel if that happened to me.
> 
> If you do have to get a new one, at least you'll have a killer beater to wear into class.


I'm sure if insurance covers a new one, they will require I give them the other. I'm feeling like it's not gonna happen, at least in time to get one while they are still available. It's not cosmetically horrible. It's just something that shouldn't even have happened has never happened on any watch, older watches, with older spring bars, and I was absolutely in shock. Somehow I didn't use foul language. I've been anxious and upset all day.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Why would any insurance company consider an easily repaired watch a total loss? They'd go out of business very quickly that way.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's a good question and I'll have to wait and see what they say. If the watch needs to be sent back to Germany, have any work done to the case, replacement bezel, removal the movement, possible repair or service that's gonna add up. There may come a number where they say replace instead of repair. Like a car. But I don't know as this has never happened...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Update:

I spoke to RGM and they are willing to do a rush estimate on repair costs or need to replace the watch tomorrow. I overnighted it to them today. It's fantastic news. They are a little concerned about the inner bezel ring possibly being unable to be fixed. Basically I asked them to give me the estimate to get the watch looking like nothing happened to it and working 100% and, if that's not possible, to confirm it needs to be replaced. Whatever the case, I'll be able to get the info out to my insurance company for coverage either way,and I'll have that info sooner than I thought. 

yay RGM!


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

41, after reading about your misfortune, I checked my insurance coverage regarding my wife's jewelry and our watches and found out we only had $1000 coverage for each item under our homeowners. I added additional coverage for my 103 as well as my wife's Tag. I still feel for you and hope you get yours back to new or a new one!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

bigdhornfan said:


> 41, after reading about your misfortune, I checked my insurance coverage regarding my wife's jewelry and our watches and found out we only had $1000 coverage for each item under our homeowners. I added additional coverage for my 103 as well as my wife's Tag. I still feel for you and hope you get yours back to new or a new one!


Thank you! I'll update after rgm takes a look tomorrow


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

bigdhornfan said:


> What strap is that on the 103? That's gorgeous.


http://clockworksynergy.com


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

41 Mets, sorry to hear about your misfortune. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

ten13th said:


> Watch Straps & Watch Bands | Clockwork Synergy


Thanks! I can't seem to find that particular one on their website. Which one did you get?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Update: looks like the movement is in OK shape it just needs some sort of service or regulation. The crystal wasn't cracked- there was a spec or piece of the dial that has come off on to the underside of the crystal. The bezel can't be fixed, and they aren't sure if the inner bezel ring that's part of the case can be completely restored.

So now I'm waiting to hear if the case, bezel, and dial can be replaced and how much that would cost in addition to a $450 service to the movement.

And if there's a part that can't be replaced, or if the watch can't be restored to new condition, they would let me know and I can tell my insurance company that. It seems like the parts might be available to repair or replace whatever needs to be.

That's where I stand now...waiting on cost estimate


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

bigdhornfan said:


> Thanks! I can't seem to find that particular one on their website. Which one did you get?


Navy Blue Nylon/Leather Bands | Clockwork Synergy

Has nifty quick change spring bar built in for no tool strap change.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

$695 for: full service and new dial (in the fall some paint had come off the dial)
$250: new bezel
$700: new case

Time for RGM to get parts from Sinn: 3-8 weeks
Time for RGM to do work: 3-5 weeks

Gave them the go ahead


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Finally had opportunity to order this beauty, be here in June!!


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here it is #487


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DP


----------



## mlmyers (Nov 2, 2009)

41Mets said:


> $695 for: full service and new dial (in the fall some paint had come off the dial)
> $250: new bezel
> $700: new case
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out, but wow, I haven't heard of a springbar mishap like that before. Makes me nervous today reading this while wearing my 103 Diapal !


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

mlmyers said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > $695 for: full service and new dial (in the fall some paint had come off the dial)
> ...


It'll certainly be a little scary when I get it back!


----------



## russellgfrost (Jun 12, 2016)

very cool


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RGM contacted me and the repairs are complete! Now they so a final test and inspection and then I get it back! Woot woot!


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Great stuff. Hope it looks as good as when you first got it. Might be time to put it on its NATO


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

No joke! I'd had it on NATOs. They claimed the changing of straps (over the course of one month) compromised the spring bar. 

But I have an incredible leather strap for it I'll have to wear. 
I will be a bit freaked out and I'll make sure not to clap my hands really hard while wearing it!!


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

41Mets said:


> RGM contacted me and the repairs are complete! Now they so a final test and inspection and then I get it back! Woot woot!


Did insurance manage to cover the full costs? Or did Sinn cover the costs of repair under warranty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > RGM contacted me and the repairs are complete! Now they so a final test and inspection and then I get it back! Woot woot!
> ...


My insurance covered the full cost. The repair cost was about $1700 and that essentially was replacing the entire thing but the movement. New case, bezel, dial, service, etc. Sinn didn't take any responsibility.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm very excited to say that FedEx is delivering my watch this afternoon. I can't tell you how badly I want to skip work and just wait until it arrives but I'm just going to have to wait until I go pick it up in the afternoon. I will be sure to take pictures of the beauty when it arrives, hopefully looking like a brand new one!

Update- it's baaa-aaack! 

Looks new to me. Winds and screw more fluidly, too!


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

41Mets said:


> I'm very excited to say that FedEx is delivering my watch this afternoon. I can't tell you how badly I want to skip work and just wait until it arrives but I'm just going to have to wait until I go pick it up in the afternoon.


Glad you got it back. I know the feeling of wanting to skip out on work to wait for a delivery. I could've gotten my new blue Stowa Marine Original yesterday, but ended up working 16 hours instead (helps pay for it). Got the delivery this morning though.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Double post

Why can't we delete our own double posts?


----------



## ChronoSage (Mar 18, 2016)

Congrats! Hey it actually looks really good on that NATO. That colour combo really works.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

ChronoSage said:


> Congrats! Hey it actually looks really good on that NATO. That colour combo really works.


Thanks! I got it way back while waiting for it originally hoping it would be an option. I have a few natos and leathers. Heres the dangerous 9 leather I got from a forum member.


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Good to see all was remedied and it's back in your hands. What a beautiful strap, what *idiot* would've parted with that?b-) Surprised you're not keeping it safely on a NATO though.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks. Oh it'll be in a NATO when I do anything that might be at all active!!


----------



## solo-act (Sep 27, 2014)

That dial harkens me back to the 203 Arktis I used to have. Wish I could have afforded to keep that one. It was my first mechanical.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Was it Sinn or Watchbuys that said changing the NATO straps caused weak pins? Sounds like a Watchbuys remark.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

How many of this stunning watch was made?


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

ChristopherChia said:


> How many of this stunning watch was made?


500 pieces I believe


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Horatio said:


> Was it Sinn or Watchbuys that said changing the NATO straps caused weak pins? Sounds like a Watchbuys remark.


Yes...WB said that.


----------



## smilton (Nov 25, 2009)

That is an absolutely beautiful watch. Only wish they did the tri company layout like the classic.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

smilton said:


> That is an absolutely beautiful watch. Only wish they did the tri company layout like the classic.


That could potentially be the perfect watch


----------

